# Colored Fire Prism Crystals



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I found these while surfing the net. I reckon they look pretty cool.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ooh nice an excellent find, a nice alternative to trying to paint the actual crystal

Grish


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice find indeed! They look very good and will certainly come in very handy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice,where can i buy them?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> very nice,where can i buy them?



Ebay at this online store.

Not sure if they have a website as I've not heard anything about them until now


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> Not sure if they have a website as I've not heard anything about them until now


Unlikely they would have one to be honest, they won't want to be the victim of the GW legal hammer as they are direct copied resin parts :nono:

That said - they are really nice, if I didn't hate the new fireprism with a passion I would have bought some :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Same. Though if available in ice blue I may be tempted into getting a kit. I used the last fire prism kit to make the night spinner since that does not look aweful and under the new rules is actually quite useful.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Er, what?

The Nightspinner is still a waste of a HS slot.

Love the crystals, though. Hmm... matching red to go with the paint scheme, or the greenish tealish one to contrast?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The ability for the nightspinners target to move through both difficult and dangerous terrain next turn is invaluable at times. The large template can also spread over 2 squads for maximum carnage.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I refuse to wade into another debate on the nightspinner (in my view it is situational) but so you get maximum use out of it:



Stephen_Newman said:


> The ability for the nightspinners target to move through both difficult and dangerous terrain next turn ..


Its the next TIME not TURN (if I am reading it correctly anyway), so if a squad elects to not move next turn then it is still counted as in dangerous and difficult terrain if it moves later, this means that you can build up units every turn and if they don't move then they are still in danger. This makes it much better but still a poor HS slot choice vs our other options.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I admit I normally use it in smaller point games. Come 1500 my slots are filled with a falcon (to transport nigh obligatory fire dragon unit), some dark reapers with marine rape weapon (tempest launcher with crack shot. I am VERY lucky with scatter and the rerolls are invaluable) and a wraithlord who acts as a very distracting target and attracts all available fire which allows other units to close with the enemy (thinking about my 10 man harly squad backed up by phoenix lord)


----------

